# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Rise Eddie Vedder Tab attempt

## David Ogletree

My mando teacher and I have been working on this song.  I have all the parts but putting them together and playing them at the break neck speed he does is still eluding me.

I'm sure this is not perfect and would love to hear any critique.

Chord Chart:
G:  0023  C:  0230 D:  2002
G2: 0035  C2: 0450 D2: 2000
G3: 0057  C3: 0570 D3: 4003
G4: 0025 C4: 0030 D4: 6005

Intro:
G Arpeggio 1 2324 321 1 23244 321 Twice

Verse:
Do Twice:
G slide to G3
G3 G2 G x2

C C3 C2 C

Chorus:
D D D2 D
G G
C C4 C C4
D D D2 D
G G
C C2 C3 C2

Instrumental: 
G G4
D D D3 D4

0070 0050 0030 0020 (Calling this Gsus6)

G G G
0023 0003 0000

D D D3 D4

0070 0050 0030 0020 x2 (Calling this Gsus6)

Verse: Chorus:

Ending:
D  D2 D  G G 0025 G C   C  c4     C4 C C4
D  D2 D  G G 0025 G C   C  C C   C C4

G G G X2

D C G

----------


## Imaslipper

My family played this at my Grandmother's funeral. It's actually a really easy piece. He's basically playing variations on the chords. It looks like you've got it right!

----------


## David Ogletree

The only reason i'm having a hard time is I have only been playing for about 6 weeks.

----------


## Imaslipper

Well in that case you're doing a helluva job! In the beginning of the song he is walking down on the bass. So when you go to the C he's going from 0053 0054 0052. Then on the first solo portion is when he's using those C shapes and walking down the neck. :Smile:

----------


## Al Trujillo

I've been working on this song and want to ask those kind enough to look at it...especially D3 and D4.  Are those (in your opinion) correct?  I don't know...not working real well for me yet.

----------

